# "Put yourself in our boots"



## mariomike (22 Nov 2010)

A recent Police, Fire and EMS PSA from Alberta: "The Put Yourself in Our Boots campaign is intended to make people think about workplace safety from the point of view of emergency responders and equip them with the tools to make changes in their workplaces.":
http://www.ourboots.ca/


----------



## Scott (22 Nov 2010)

Good one.

Also remember to SLOW THE HELL DOWN when passing emergency vehicles.


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Good one.
> 
> Also remember to SLOW THE HELL DOWN when passing emergency vehicles.



Today:
"A combination of freezing rain and drivers not heeding bad road conditions led to four Ottawa paramedics being injured at crash scenes overnight."
"At two of the crash scenes, Ottawa ambulances were hit by other drivers who were either not paying attention or driving too fast for the conditions.":
http://www.ottawasun.com/news/ottawa/2010/11/21/16253716.html

I have had to dive over a few guard-rails myself.

Comments: "Sorry, but blaming the drivers is wrong - that multitide of flashing LEDs is darned confusing and blinding."


----------



## Scott (23 Nov 2010)

That multitude of LED's is damned confusing, innit? That's why you should SLOW THE HELL DOWN! If you still end up piling into the secene then you were going too fast - simple.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Comments: "Sorry, but blaming the drivers is wrong - that multitide of flashing LEDs is darned confusing and blinding."




DUH!

Most people with the tiniest smyck of common sense would slow down.   :   Of course the people posting in these CBC/CTV Comments usually don't fall into that category.


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> DUH!
> 
> Most people with the tiniest smyck of common sense would slow down.   :   Of course the people posting in these CBC/CTV Comments usually don't fall into that category.



This was the Ottawa Sun.
Years ago there was a black and white PSA on TV of a snow plow with a tail-gunner perched high on the back cheerfully blasting away at anything that followed too close. It reminded me of people, often distraught family members, who used to "ride the siren" through traffic - including following ambulances through red lights to the hospital.


----------

